# Website with no SEO



## Westview

I currently have a website that was built by a pro. Unfortunately the guy doesn’t know how to do SEO. www.LinearPainting.com I’m thinking of rebuilding the site in wordpress and then learning how to do SEO work. Does anyone on this site have a homemade site made from word press that ranks on the first page of google? Is this something I should hire someone to do? THanks a bunch.


----------



## daArch

If you have the time to study, learn, and tinker, you can do it on your own. All depends on how much you value your time.

I did mine because I needed a project while my back was healing after spinal fusion. But I already knew a shyt load about HTML and basic web construction AND I had an inkling about SEO. But still, I spent a LOT of time studying designs, learning the software, and understanding SEO rules and tricks. As I neared the end, I discovered some basic errors and had to go over each page (about 70) and correct the errors.

YES, you "can" do it yourself, but do you have the time? For me, it is like a hobby. If I weighed the amount of time it took me vs paying someone who was knowledgeable, it would have been "better business" to hire an expert.


----------



## Temple

You can certanly can do it yourself. Im Constantly tweeking my website for key words and adding content. Do a google search on seo, there is alot of information out there. I have the A position on google places for my area for Mold Inspection Tampa. Working on the painting and carpet cleaning departments. I do about 2 - 4 hrs a day on seo. Im also currently building 4 seprate websites for my departments.


----------



## straight_lines

Westview I would hire someone to do it, and blog on your own doing keyword research to improve your serps.


----------



## RCP

Like Bill says, what is your time worth? Tommy has a good point too. You probably could have that site imported into Wordpress, but I don't think there is enough content there to make it worth it. You might consider paying some to set up the basic WP with all the plugins and framework and all you have to do is go in and add the content.


----------



## ewingpainting.net

I have both right now I wish I would have started in Wordpress. when I finally do it I will switch everything to Wordpress. right now everything kinda a mess. do one or the other both is to much work unless you enjoy it spending countless hours tweaking adding remodeling.


----------



## ewingpainting.net

oppsies, double post.


----------



## Westview

RCP said:


> Like Bill says, what is your time worth? Tommy has a good point too. You probably could have that site imported into Wordpress, but I don't think there is enough content there to make it worth it. You might consider paying some to set up the basic WP with all the plugins and framework and all you have to do is go in and add the content.


Is it the content that improves my SEO..


----------



## Westview

Correct me if I'm wrong. If I had a word press site set up by someone and wrote all the content myself, the more I write key words such as "Ottawa Painting contractor" in my content, the better it is for my google ranking?


----------



## StripandCaulk

Westview said:


> Is it the content that improves my SEO..


If you take a look at sites that have it set up really good, every service they offer has a keyword. IE: interior painting in ottowa canada, crown moulding in ottowa canada. Even though the business location may be listed on the main page or about us. The way the search engines work is they read the page by paragraph. When the words are closer together, the stronger it picks it up because the more relevant it is. Just the way they are structured.

You just have linear painting does this, linear painting does that, here at linear painting on the opening of every page. Change it to hit the areas you want.

Also linking your site to others IE youtube vidoes : painting in ottowa canada. Blogs, facebook, twitter, linkedin, google plus, pinterest. Will make the impressions greater. The more views, the stronger the impression and value that it provides as far as engines are concerned. 

There is alot you can do to improve it.


----------



## Westview

Check out this members site. http://www.ecopainting.ca/

He ranks at number 1 on a google search in the Toronto area which is extremely impressive. Is it possible to make a website in word press that looks like his or hers websiteÉ My question mark isn`t working again. RRRRR.


----------



## RCP

^^ What he said! 
But don't design/write solely with just SEO in mind. Useful content for homeowners will contain good seo. Like SandC said, having all the Social Media tied in will raise your site, and also give you multiple positions on the front page.


----------



## Westview

RCP said:


> ^^ What he said!
> But don't design/write solely with just SEO in mind. Useful content for homeowners will contain good seo. Like SandC said, having all the Social Media tied in will raise your site, and also give you multiple positions on the front page.


i

I just looked at your blog. Is it done in wordpress. (my question marks aren`t working at the moment) How does your blog link back to your buisness site. Does all of your content in your blog greatly improve your SEO ranking on your business site.


----------



## Westview

Couldn`t have have a tab on my webpage that opens up a page made up of a crap load of written key words repeated over and over again. Whould that work.


----------



## Westview

Here is another question for you. Check out the following website. http://www.earlspaintworks.ca/

THis is a friend of mine and he pays a fare bit of money to a pro and is on the first page of google. He`s located in Calgary. I don`t see any keywords on his website and there is a lack of content. Why does it rank so high if he doesn`t have any key words or much content.


----------



## Paradigmzz

Westview said:


> Here is another question for you. Check out the following website. http://www.earlspaintworks.ca/
> 
> THis is a friend of mine and he pays a fare bit of money to a pro and is on the first page of google. He`s located in Calgary. I don`t see any keywords on his website and there is a lack of content. Why does it rank so high if he doesn`t have any key words or much content.


He has a blog that is seo heavy. There is more going on here than you think.


----------



## Westview

Paradigmzz said:


> He has a blog that is seo heavy. There is more going on here than you think.


 
Ahh..you are right. I didn't see the blog link.


----------



## y.painting

One of the simplest things to do is to change your title tag. The first words on there should be something like "Ottawa Painters."

From there, there's a million other factors that go into it. Browse through some of the older threads.


----------



## RCP

Westview said:


> i
> 
> I just looked at your blog. Is it done in wordpress. (my question marks aren`t working at the moment) How does your blog link back to your buisness site. Does all of your content in your blog greatly improve your SEO ranking on your business site.


Yes, it is Wordpress. My blog does not link back to my business site and it is not written for SEO, but for education, geared to contractors.



Westview said:


> Couldn`t have have a tab on my webpage that opens up a page made up of a crap load of written key words repeated over and over again. Whould that work.


How would that help a customer when they landed on that page? Google would penalize you for it. 
You seem focused on keywords and seo, your site first and foremost needs to be a resource for your customers. As mentioned, supplementing that with Social Media will get you ranked. Like Yaros said, read the technology section. Another option would be to use Footbridge Media, for a reasonable price you will get a decent website that is well optimized. And then spend some time on Social Media.




(is that quicksand I feel on my toes?)


----------



## Westview

RCP said:


> Yes, it is Wordpress. My blog does not link back to my business site and it is not written for SEO, but for education, geared to contractors.
> 
> 
> 
> How would that help a customer when they landed on that page? Google would penalize you for it.
> You seem focused on keywords and seo, your site first and foremost needs to be a resource for your customers. As mentioned, supplementing that with Social Media will get you ranked. Like Yaros said, read the technology section. Another option would be to use Footbridge Media, for a reasonable price you will get a decent website that is well optimized. And then spend some time on Social Media.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (is that quicksand I feel on my toes?)


Spoke with Footbridge media today. I'm pretty sure I'm going to go with them. Sounds a little too good to be true. Hard to believe that $150/month can get me on the first page of google. I've heard a lot of good things so I'm willling to take the chance.


----------



## StripandCaulk

Westview said:


> Spoke with Footbridge media today. I'm pretty sure I'm going to go with them. Sounds a little too good to be true. Hard to believe that $150/month can get me on the first page of google. I've heard a lot of good things so I'm willling to take the chance.


I think it might not be a bad idea. Are they going to restructure your site for you too? 

What does that 150/mont include. For how long? is there a contract?


----------



## Westview

StripandCaulk said:


> I think it might not be a bad idea. Are they going to restructure your site for you too?
> 
> What does that 150/mont include. For how long? is there a contract?


Yes they will restructure my website for no charge. I was a little supprised about the no charge part. I don't have a lot of the details yet, however I was told the $150/month includes constant SEO tweaking and there is no contract. I asked Footbridge if they thought I could get on the first page of google and they seemed to think it wouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Westview

StripandCaulk said:


> I think it might not be a bad idea. Are they going to restructure your site for you too?
> 
> What does that 150/mont include. For how long? is there a contract?


I spoke with another website developer and was qouted $1500 to look at my website, $5000 to restructure it and $500 a month for SEO. This is what makes me nervous about Footbridge and makes me think it's too good to be true.


----------



## straight_lines

I have been with them for a while now, and I am happy. You won't regret it.


----------



## Westview

straight_lines said:


> I have been with them for a while now, and I am happy. You won't regret it.


I checked out your website and it ranks on the first page with a lot of key words. Impressive. How many calls a week would you say you get from people searching key words on google, then clicking on your website and then calling you?


----------



## StripandCaulk

Westview said:


> I spoke with another website developer and was qouted $1500 to look at my website, $5000 to restructure it and $500 a month for SEO. This is what makes me nervous about Footbridge and makes me think it's too good to be true.


1500 to look at it? wtf. They already bid you 5k to restructure it..

I can get a decent site built for 1500, granted he is in my extended family but none the less.


----------



## straight_lines

Westview said:


> I checked out your website and it ranks on the first page with a lot of key words. Impressive. How many calls a week would you say you get from people searching key words on google, then clicking on your website and then calling you?


I would say I get about 4-5 RFQ's a week. Aaron has a very good system for setting up a contractor website in place. Best $1800 a year I have ever spent on advertising. 

My own keyword research and blogging has helped, and I have been building quality back links for a while as well.


----------



## Westview

straight_lines said:


> I would say I get about 4-5 RFQ's a week. Aaron has a very good system for setting up a contractor website in place. Best $1800 a year I have ever spent on advertising.
> 
> My own keyword research and blogging has helped, and I have been building quality back links for a while as well.


Wow that's a good number of calls!


----------



## parodi

Westview said:


> I currently have a website that was built by a pro. Unfortunately the guy doesn’t know how to do SEO. www.LinearPainting.com I’m thinking of rebuilding the site in wordpress and then learning how to do SEO work. Does anyone on this site have a homemade site made from word press that ranks on the first page of google? Is this something I should hire someone to do? THanks a bunch.



I just found this SEO checklist which is the most comprehensive one I have ever seen:

http://www.webconfs.com/15-minute-seo.php/


----------



## wellsronald18

I don’t have any experience of making site from word press, but I am totally agree with the fact that SEO is very important for ranking website in Google that too on 1st page, you should hire someone who know each and everything about SEO.


----------



## parodi

wellsronald18 said:


> I don’t have any experience of making site from word press, but I am totally agree with the fact that SEO is very important for ranking website in Google that too on 1st page, you should hire someone who know each and everything about SEO.



Generally speaking you are absolutely right. But there actually are instances where you "luck out" and don't really need much in the way of SEO. There are areas of the country where the population is sparse and there isn't much competition for the phrase "house painter Sparse County WY" so a person could actually do well with a Google+ Local listing and not even need a website.

But then there are places like Nassau County NY on Long Island. Whoa. The big SEO guns have to come out in this area because there are about 300 google listed painters. I am currently working on a painter's site there and am dotting every i and crossing every t in terms of SEO but still having difficulty with it. Most people have their Google preferences set for the default 10 listings per page and getting on that first page is a horror.

By the way, there are instances where you will never get the site on page one Google no matter how much SEO is applied. If AdWords (google's pay to play for keywords) is full up then you are competing on an uneven playing field where the other team is pro.


----------



## jtea858

*Seo*

A couple of paragraphs in a blog post once a month about relevant & searched for industry topics, that are geo-targeted with city or suburb name ExCITY NAME EXTERIOR PAINTING QUOTES) in the title can go a long way to start generating leads online. It takes a while to get them indexed on page 1 though if there is even moderate competition. I have found that running an ad on adwords can get it ranked faster. Of course there is more to SEO than quality content but it is a good first start and then depending on where you land in the SERPS you can decide if it worth it to work the page up the rankings or not.

The content has to be original and at least 500 words for Google to consider it a value added resource.

Best of luck.



Seattle General Contractor


----------



## PaintMan3000

A few tricks in SEO will allow you to rank at the top. Page title, relevent url link, and relevent keywords in the page content. 

For instance, lets say you want to market yourself in the Bloomington, Indiana area. Your page title could be: 'Bloomington Indiana Painters' or 'Painters in Bloomington Indiana.'

Next, make sure your page url closely matches your page title. For instance, if your page title is Bloomington Indiana Painters, your URL for that page should be: http://example.com/bloomington-indiana-painters

Finally, page content should include several references to your page title. Content could include:

If you live in Bloomington and you need to find a professional and trustworthy painter, look no further than XYZ Painting Company.

For over 20 years, XYZ Company has been painting Bloominton, Indiana. They specialize in all phases of interior painting, exterior painting, deck refinishing, staining, expert millwork finishes, wall repair, texture, and all related services. They'll make sure your house looks like new again.

Oh yeah, it's always good to link your URL to relevent keywords in the page content as well, such as: These Bloomington painters will get the job done right, the first time.

There are a few other items that should be addressed like XML site submission etc, but these few SEO implementations can go a looong way.


----------



## The Painter Inc

Get the Book "outsmarting Google" its very easy to do it youself since your META TITLE page is the #1 way to get on the top in google


----------



## ryanamato

Footbridge has been great for me and always makes any changes I request and fast.


----------



## Mass Painters

Building a new website with Wordpress would be a good idea. There are many plugins that make the onpage SEO pretty simple. I use the Yoast SEO plugin and it's great.


----------



## Dave Mac

we use footbridge good people to work with, we are usually ranked in the top three pages when I look wich is very rare, probaly get one lead a week from them if that

well just searched charlotte painting we are on the first page

searched charlotte powerwashing we are on the first page


----------



## Rbriggs82

How many leads a week did you get before you went with footbridge?


----------



## Dave Mac

Rbriggs82 said:


> How many leads a week did you get before you went with footbridge?


 
never had a websight before them so zero.

we average about 50-60 leads a month from other sources, some of these sources drive the people to the websight wich is nice


----------



## Rbriggs82

That's a really low percentage of leads from the website. I know for me about 25% come from the internet and my site stinks. I saw your page and it's really nice. Maybe people are calling your number from the site rather than using the request an estimate form.


----------



## vividpainting

If you hire the right person its very cost effective, will get done correctly and free you up as well.


----------



## Dave Mac

Rbriggs82 said:


> That's a really low percentage of leads from the website. I know for me about 25% come from the internet and my site stinks. I saw your page and it's really nice. Maybe people are calling your number from the site rather than using the request an estimate form.


 
thanks for kind words on the sight, I know its a low number I keep hearing about people who get a 100K in sales out of their web sight I dont get it, I ask everyone whear they here about us I track them like crazy, so I know Im accurate, o well Ill keep plugging along


----------



## alertchief

Thanks for the guys I talked to that convinced me to use Aaron and footbridge. So far the service has been absolutely exceptional. They are also offering a discount if you pay for a year up front.


----------



## davedrew

Westview said:


> Does anyone on this site have a homemade site made from word press that ranks on the first page of google?


First, moving to WordPress would be the smartest thing you could do for many reasons..

Second, I offer such a WordPress theme you are looking for. It's called the Clean Theme.

I am waiting for my programmer to complete the latest round of updates to this theme that will make it even better than it already is and I will tell you how to get the older version now, but if you want to wait for the newer version, that will be in less than two weeks from now.

I just built a site for a multimillion dollar company using this theme (older version) and it lowered their bonce rate from 73% to 35%. The new theme will have many more options that will make it much better for the user and especially for painting companies.

It's called the Clean Theme for a reason.

You may have noticed that many top websites are moving to the shorter header style and creating a cleaner looking page. Google is now looking for clean pages for their users. Google takes a snapshot of your site and looks for the clean style and will give your site a better rank just for having the cleaner style with the shorter header. It's all about the user with Google.

So, who am I to tell you about Google and WordPress themes? I've been an Internet marketer for a few years now. I'm up to date on all of the latest SEO tricks and I've developed two WordPress themes for bloggers and local business owners because I got tired of buying themes from big name companies that broke after spending hours setting those up.

Since one of my jobs is consulting to multimillion dollar companies, I need to stay up on the latest SEO tactics. I can tell you what works and what doesn't work, to date. I am also a member of several groups that do nothing but stay up to date on SEO.

Since Google's last big update you may have heard about, Penguin, nobody knows what's going on anymore. Everyone is still scrambling to figure out what to do next in order to get ranked. 

Penguin crushed many websites, including many of mine and several of my Internet marketing friends. No one has a big edge any longer since Google is trying to make it fair for everyone.

There was a time when you could create a page, throw a ton of backlinks at it and start making big money. Those days are over, for now at least.

The main advice I can give you is to set up a clean site using WordPress, but you will need to find a decent theme, and who can you trust these days. The next bit of advice is to set up that theme with only a few plugins that will help your site achieve the best possible rank. I can lead you to those plugins.

I could go on with another few pages of advice and tips on the best possible way to set up your Wordpress theme, but I'm going to shorten this and offer to help you further only if you want the help.

I can design your site and set it all up for you, using the Clean Theme, if you are interested.

If you want to learn more about the Clean Theme, click on my link below and get the free guide. It offers the links and information you'll need about the theme and also for marketing your painting company.

If you want more help, PM me with your contact information and I will be glad to help you save a lot of time and money getting set up properly.


----------



## davedrew

Westview said:


> Is it the content that improves my SEO..


Content helps, but it's also how you set up that content and how often you update with new content. But, I'm going to steer you away from all this for many reasons.

Google is now punishing sites for over optimizing. I figured out how to optimize a site to get it ranked on page one within days for any keyword phrase, but you can't do that anymore since Penguin.

It's best if you don't over optimize your pages if you do load new content. 

Original content is critical, but offering updated content on a continuous basis will help you get ranked for specific keywords. Optimizing will help you, but only in the long run, and still I'm going to steer you away from all of this.

Since you are operating a painting company website, the best advice I can give you to this day is to avoid all of the work and effort it takes to gain organic traffic. Six months ago, I would have told you different.

With all of the time and effort you will put into learning SEO and trying to optimize your site and adding content to get ranked for specific keywords in the type of business you are in, your best option right now is to pay for clicks if you want targeted traffic to your site instantly. Now, that's only if you think that's what you want, but I would also steer you away from PPC to get that targeted traffic.

There are no guarantees anymore for SEO and hoping to get your site ranked for specific keyword phrases. I'm telling you that from experience. 

You can believe all of the crap floating around on the Internet about SEO and the hype from some websites, and you can also ignore what I'm about to tell you here. But, I'm going to say it anyway, because I was a painter for more than 20 years and now I do Internet marketing .... 

Avoid trying to get specific keywords ranked and spending all of that time and energy trying to do SEO, on all levels. You will just waste your time that could be spent more productively either making money or on two marketing avenues that work best.

Here is my best advice ...

Build a clean looking site with WordPress so you can easily update that site yourself at any time and so it looks great when visitors land on it.

Load new content on occasion when you feel like it, but don't worry about keeping new content going in every week.

Learn how to optimize the content that you do load though, but not over do it. This will help you in the lonnng run for organic ranking.

For the time and effort that you would put into SEO and hoping to get ranked organically for specific keywords, it's better to pay for the traffic. You are running a local business and not a world wide product. If you were selling a product world wide, I would tell you the opposite.

Paying for the traffic saves you time, money and energy for many reasons.

I will tell you the only two ways that I would ever use to get instant traffic for a painting company. I would either pay for it using PPC or use the only other marketing avenue that I found to work the best, and that's delivering perfectly designed flyers. You can learn all about that by clicking on the link below and getting the free painters revenue guide.

I would go for the flyers over PPC because the ROI is way better than PPC.

I operate PPC for million dollar companies and you need to know how that game is played or you will get ripped off big time. I'm exposed a couple of nasty tricks that Google has built into their PPC to rip you off and I learned how to get around them too.

If you think you want to do PPC, I can offer you advice, but you will need to ask me for it by PMing me here.

I would still, as a painting contractor, just deliver specifically designed flyers, since I know both ends of this market, and then utilize the tips in the guide to help you eventually avoid advertising like I did.

Everyone will have their own two cents, but you can't argue with success and proof of what works the best after experimenting with every marketing avenue.


----------



## dabzo

Westview said:


> I currently have a website that was built by a pro. Unfortunately the guy doesn’t know how to do SEO. www.LinearPainting.com I’m thinking of rebuilding the site in wordpress and then learning how to do SEO work. Does anyone on this site have a homemade site made from word press that ranks on the first page of google? Is this something I should hire someone to do? THanks a bunch.



Don't hire anyone for seo, wordpress has an add-on called 'WordPress SEO' by a guy names Joost DeValk... 

Any post or page on wordpress... 
(assuming you're familiar with the wordpress program/cms/software) 
You can set a target keyword for and it will help you do your own seo.

Rule one, don't just seo your main-pages, Keep-Blogging, ongoing updates are crucial to keeping your page on the front page of google... Seo is a huge $$ industry Because no-one wants to 'bite-the-bullet' and do some blogging.

Write articles about things that interest you, product reviews, funny stories, anything really, and these articles (or posts) form the broth of your seo-stew... the keywords are the meaty bits.

Cheers! 

PS: I'm new, nice to meet ya!


----------

